# Canadian Naturals your opinon please



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I feed my dogs Canadian Naturals Penelope has been on it since she's been weaned and I want to put Charlie on it as well. I don't know allot about dog so I would really like your opinion on this food I feed them the all life stages turkey and salmon formula. Small bites
Canadian Naturals - Ingredients


----------

